# Duck wounds



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I went out to find my dog running across the yard with one of my ducks in his mouth.. Brought the duck Inside, he has raw spots and bite holes on him. I put some iodine on the spots. Is there anything else I can do for him? Antibiotic? Should I keep him inside? 
Tha ks


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would probably use some Betadine or something and wash the wounds a couple times a day. Dog bites can get infected quickly. I would also keep him in a quiet place for a while. He/she may be in shock.

What kind of duck?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I would probably use some Betadine or something and wash the wounds a couple times a day. Dog bites can get infected quickly. I would also keep him in a quiet place for a while. He/she may be in shock.
> 
> What kind of duck?


I'm not sure what kind of duck he is. I had gotten him from the feed store. I know he's not a mallard or mascovy.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , poor baby  
Do as mentioned above by cleaning the wounds. If you have a crate put a towel in as bedding. If you use shavings or straw , they can get in the wounds , thats why I would use a towel or some ripped up paper or paper towel. She is most likely in shock. If she comes through the shock , she just might make it if there is no internal injuries. You might want to offer some electrolytes , try offering her the mix on a spoon . 
Prayers being sent. :hug:


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank y'all so much! I don't deal with my animals hurting my other animals, the dog is going to a new home. I had the duck locked up in the kitchen but I felt like it was stressing him so I put him back out with the others, he ran right to them. He's up and walking and following the others. Only thing he won't do is get in the pond (which I'm ok with I didn't want him getting any infection from the pond water) I've been putting iodine and nieosporine (sp?) so I'll see how he does tomorrow. My wittle duckies are my pets and it breaks my heart!
Thank y'all again!!!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

amberjack07 said:


> Thank y'all so much! I don't deal with my animals hurting my other animals, the dog is going to a new home. I had the duck locked up in the kitchen but I felt like it was stressing him so I put him back out with the others, he ran right to them. He's up and walking and following the others. Only thing he won't do is get in the pond (which I'm ok with I didn't want him getting any infection from the pond water) I've been putting iodine and nieosporine (sp?) so I'll see how he does tomorrow. My wittle duckies are my pets and it breaks my heart!
> Thank y'all again!!!!


If it shows any signs of infection you can give him a dose of LA200 or similar in the breast or thigh.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sorry, I didn't see this before! I had the exact same thing happen here, only the duck was hurt a lot worse. I cleaned the wounds with iodine, and the next day applied aloe gel to encourage healing. The duck healed, but has never been as active as the other ducks. I think your ducky will be fine.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with all that has been said. 

However i would also suggest you think aboyt euthanizing this duck. I have had the misfortune of dealing with similar dog bite wounds on chickens and ducks and none have recovered, all have died from either shock or infection.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He's actually doing great! Went right back to his normal self and is healing great!


----------

